# IUI Buddies



## ILoveme29

Hello Ladies I am currently on CD4, this will be my first time TTC after my MMC. I will be using femara (Letrozole 2.5mg) w/Ovidrel with back to back iui. Im praying that this month will be my BFP

Is anyone else around the same cycle if so please share


----------



## Nikkita.Jono

Hi hun I have PCOS. We have been ttc for 4 years now, I have been injecting myself with menaphor for a few weeks now and finally i achieved my follicle of 18mm. I produced A LOT so i had a follicle reduction to remove a lot and left 2 follicles in and did the IUI procedure. So now I'm on the 2 week wait to test to see if it has worked.
After the procedure i felt very sore and still do now a day later, so I'm resting and trying to take it easy. good luck to you


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello thanks for the reply , I also have PCOS and I'm Anovulatory so I have to take femara with booster shot to produce my eggs, I got lucky the first time I'm hoping this month will be it for me.. And good luck to you as well




Nikkita.Jono said:


> Hi hun I have PCOS. We have been ttc for w4 years now, I have been injecting myself with menaphor for a few weeks now and finally i achieved my follicle of 18mm. I produced A LOT so i had a follicle reduction to remove a lot and left 2 follicles in and did the IUI procedure. So now I'm on the 2 week wait to test to see if it has worked.
> After the procedure i felt very sore and still do now a day later, so I'm resting and trying to take it easy. good luck to you


----------



## DandJ

Hiii - doing my first IUI this month too. I just went in today for Day 3 bloods & ultrasound. Waiting on the call from the nurse about my bloods to see if I should start my 25mg Clomid tonight. Hoping I can so I can get this ball rolling!


----------



## ILoveme29

Sounds great and welcome. I started my femara today is CD7 for me will go back Thursday for a follie scan. as of now im suffering mild back pains and lower abdomen pains (means its working hopefully). I hope Clomid works for you minus the side effects I couldn't take it. good luck to you



DandJ said:


> Hiii - doing my first IUI this month too. I just went in today for Day 3 bloods & ultrasound. Waiting on the call from the nurse about my bloods to see if I should start my 25mg Clomid tonight. Hoping I can so I can get this ball rolling!


----------



## DandJ

Thank you!! I also hope the side effects are very minimal because I don't think my hubby can take it! 

Hope the Femara works for you too! :flower:


----------



## ILoveme29

Thank you, please keep me updated and feel free to share any info or any questions. its much appreciated :flower:



DandJ said:


> Thank you!! I also hope the side effects are very minimal because I don't think my hubby can take it!
> 
> Hope the Femara works for you too! :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi! mind if I join?
I was supposed to do my 2nd cycle of IVF this month but I didn't have enough follicles playing ball, so we were shifted to an IUI. I had one really good one, though a slow-cooker for sure. I did Gonal-F and Menopur injections for 2 weeks. I just had my IUI this morning, so now the dreaded TWW. The nurse was very kind and said that since we were successful with cycle #1 (ended in mc around 7 weeks), there's no reason to think we shouldn't be successful with this IUI. I don't want to get my hopes up based on those words but it's hard not to!
Good luck to you girls!!


----------



## ILoveme29

Welcome @wish2B and wishing you best of luck. Sorry for your loss as well. I was told just about the same just give it a shot and see you may get a big surprise


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck to everyone here as well! :flower:
(forgot to say that in my first post - still getting used to saying I just had an IUI!)


----------



## DandJ

Oooh, how many dpiui are you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

1 :)


----------



## DandJ

Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks!
where is everyone in their cycle on this thread? I peeked at the IUI Newbie thread earlier... ;)


----------



## ILoveme29

I am currently on CD8 going for a scan Thursday


----------



## DandJ

CD4, started on 25mg of Clomid last night and will do so until this Friday. Then scan next Wednesday to check follies and if we're good to trigger. This is my first IUI so I'm anxious and nervous.


----------



## TTCsince626

What are your opinions??? I'm so excited but want to be realistic
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DandJ

Looks like a good sign to me!


----------



## ILoveme29

Its a positive!



TTCsince626 said:


> What are your opinions??? I'm so excited but want to be realistic


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I'd say that's a positive! congrats!!

Iloveme - that's great! good luck on Thurs

DandJ - oooh! so exciting! this is my first IUI as well. Way less bells and whistles than IVF :)


----------



## DandJ

True and lot less expensive! Hopefully it works once :)


----------



## Miskas mommy

TTCsince626 said:


> What are your opinions??? I'm so excited but want to be realistic

Looks pos to me!!! Congrats!! Was this your first Iui? I am 5dpiui, I don't want to test to early.. But it's sooo dang tempting!


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello Ladies any new updates?

I did another scan today CD10 nurse says im doing great so far, my lining is a 7, 3 follies biggest measuring 12mm so far. I have to go back on Saturday for another scan


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's awesome, Ilove!


----------



## ILoveme29

Updates anyone?

So it's CD14 for me, nurse called and said my largest follie size is 20mm I get to take my Ovidrel shot tonight and go in tomorrow and the next day for iui. I'm so nervous and anxious just praying and being hopeful


----------



## DandJ

Good luck and fingers crossed!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, Ilove! that's one plump follicle!

no updates from me - 9dpiui. I have been feeling a couple of little cramps right around where I implanted last time and, you're gonna think I'm nuts, but when I sneeze, my uterus hurts like last time too! Trying to maintain a calm and level head b/c if all of these things happen and I get a BFN, it'll suck. Bad.

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## DandJ

Fx Wish! Gotta have some hope :)

I went in for Day 11 blood & ultrasound. My largest follicle right now is 14mm so I go back in Thursday to see if I'm in the 18-20mm range and hopefully trigger that night. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

woooo! lots of triggers this week!!


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello Ladies looking for updates?

Im 3dpiui but promised I wont symptom spot, so ive been really quiet and patient I will be testing the 27th


----------



## Hope16

Hi ladies!

I'm new to babyandbump, but I would like to share my story. DH and I have been TTC for a year now with no luck. Two MC due to bad luck and diagnosed with unexplained infertility. RE has performed every test known to man and we both check out completely fine. This cycle is our first for IUI. I generate follicles on my own each cycle but my RE has put me on a small dose of Gonal F injectibles (50u). I rotate sides each night around 7pm for the injections, which actually aren't too terrible. I put ice on my stomach for 1 minute before giving myself the injection and honestly, I can barely feel a thing. I haven't had any real side effects other than abdominal tenderness and being a little tired. I go in for BW/US every 3-4 days and as of this past wednesday my biggest follicle was 10mm and the other was 8mm. I go in tomorrow for more BW/US to see how they are progressing. My doctor wants to keep my dose low to prevent OHSS. The one thing I like about IUI is the constant monitoring. I feel like the DH and I were getting so stressed out using the OPKS and having scheduled bedding each night and now with IUI it takes the pressure off of us. Anyone else feel this way? 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1444021200z0z0z30z14.png


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi Hope! Welcome!!
yes, I actually felt relief when we went to the RE - it was out of our guessing hands and into science's more calculated hands. We did IVF our first round b/c DH's SA results weren't stellar and, well, I'm old and have DOR. So IVF was the best thing for us. We were successful but lost it around 7 weeks due to trisomy-22, which is the most common reason for a mc. We scheduled cycle #2 for Sept and I started my menopur and Gonal-F injections and one ovary decided to take the month off. So only lefty was producing any follicles, and only one really grew to a mature size so rather than cancel the IVF cycle, we downgraded to an IUI. So now I'm 11dpiui and waiting for my beta on Monday!
Good luck to you and I hope your follies cooperate more than my stubborn ones!

how's everyone feeling today? good luck with no symptom spotting, Ilove! I thought I wouldn't but am totally looking for something, basically b/c I have very very little going on. 

so yeah - I'm 11dpiui TODAY, not yesterday. I am not sure how I lost track of that, but I woke up thinking I was 12 today. Sheesh! I'm right next to a Walgreens - I may break down and buy some tests for the weekend. 
Still no more signs than a whole lot of wetness and watery CM which I did have last time. I don't know if it's from the Crinone or not. I tend not to think so but I don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## ILoveme29

Welcome, and yes I tried TI for months before deciding to go to RE and the monitoring takes off so much stress then doing your own OPK's. I wish you the best and hope this iui works for you.



Hope16 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm new to babyandbump, but I would like to share my story. DH and I have been TTC for a year now with no luck. Two MC due to bad luck and diagnosed with unexplained infertility. RE has performed every test known to man and we both check out completely fine. This cycle is our first for IUI. I generate follicles on my own each cycle but my RE has put me on a small dose of Gonal F injectibles (50u). I rotate sides each night around 7pm for the injections, which actually aren't too terrible. I put ice on my stomach for 1 minute before giving myself the injection and honestly, I can barely feel a thing. I haven't had any real side effects other than abdominal tenderness and being a little tired. I go in for BW/US every 3-4 days and as of this past wednesday my biggest follicle was 10mm and the other was 8mm. I go in tomorrow for more BW/US to see how they are progressing. My doctor wants to keep my dose low to prevent OHSS. The one thing I like about IUI is the constant monitoring. I feel like the DH and I were getting so stressed out using the OPKS and having scheduled bedding each night and now with IUI it takes the pressure off of us. Anyone else feel this way?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1444021200z0z0z30z14.png


----------



## ILoveme29

@Wish2Bmom I find that the Crinone is giving me lots of CM, sometimes white and creamish. When do you take it? im taking it in the morning only once a day. Im not sure if after I get a bfp the RE may increase it


----------



## Wish2BMom

interesting - I take mine in the morning too and I'm still 'wet' at night. Even overnight. TMI warning - even the other day I had to wipe the CM off of my underwear b/c it was so runny! gross, I know. but the Crinone is always thicker to me. let me know if yours turns runny or not!


----------



## Hope16

Thanks Wish2bmom ...

you are so close to finding out! when do you plan on testing??


----------



## ILoveme29

Yes its like a constant run, and overnight was very thin but runny, then this morning was thick white, like runny egg white. I have to constantly change my panty liners.



Wish2BMom said:


> interesting - I take mine in the morning too and I'm still 'wet' at night. Even overnight. TMI warning - even the other day I had to wipe the CM off of my underwear b/c it was so runny! gross, I know. but the Crinone is always thicker to me. let me know if yours turns runny or not!


----------



## Wish2BMom

right! ok, so it is the crinone. dammit.


----------



## Miskas mommy

:cry: looks like our Iui didn't work.. Started spotting today.. 14dpiui is way to late for ib right??


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh miskus - I'm sorry. I'm not entirely sure - I'm sure there is a chance but 14dpiui would seem late to me. Were you on any progesterone?


----------



## DandJ

Welcome Hope! :wave:

I'm sorry Miska... I don't know about IB after an IUI..

(cross posted) Afm, went into this morning monitoring; largest follicle was 18mm, trigger tonight, IUI Monday. Well, just got a call during my nap and told me to trigger tonight but IUI is tomorrow morning because my hormone levels are rising fast. It's gonna be in Rockville which soooo far away. Sperm deposit needs to be there at 8am (so much for a sleep in weekend!) and my IUI is tomorrow around 9am. Eeek, nervous and exciting.

Hubby doesn't have a good feeling about it since it's a day sooner and not following the "plan". I told him they're the experts and aren't the number one clinic for nothing. I am now worried it won't work because of this either.... Hubby says he was going to ejaculate the old sperm to be prepared with fresh sperm on IUI. Does this matter? Should he just wait until tomorrow since it's been a few days?


----------



## Wish2BMom

he should definitely wait - they tell the guy to hold it for about 3 days before the IUI


----------



## Miskas mommy

Well it was defanitly AF... Now to decide if we try try again or wait..


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so sorry, miskus. :hugs:
I'm out too - went for my beta this morning but started spotting yesterday and am having more this morning. It was a long shot and I'm glad we did it, but still pretty bummed.
Hopefully we can start our next IVF cycle right away if a) the meds aren't ridiculously expensive, and b) I get approved quickly.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so sorry, miskus. :hugs:
I'm out too - went for my beta this morning but started spotting yesterday and am having more this morning. It was a long shot and I'm glad we did it, but still pretty bummed.
Hopefully we can start our next IVF cycle right away if a) the meds aren't ridiculously expensive, and b) I get approved quickly.


----------



## Hope16

I'm sorry Miskus and wish2bmom :( Don't give up hope!

DandJ I'm so excited for you!! I really hope everything goes well! Let me know how the IUI goes, I may be getting mine done the end of this week.

I had an appoinment this morning and it looks like I have an 18mm and a 14mm. RE said after the bloodwork comes back this afternoon, he will decide whether I trigger tomorrow or wednesday. He wants that 14 to grow a little more. I'm relieved because my last appointment (saturday) my biggest follicle was a 10mm!


----------



## DandJ

I had my IUI yesterday and went well, less than a minute! Hubby had 6.1M post-wash and according to my clinic, over 5 is good and over 10 is excellent. We'll see. 

Fx you'll trigger tonight! We can be in the 2ww together :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck girls!! I'm rooting for you!!


----------



## Hope16

I just got a call from my doctor that i can stop the gonal f injectibles tonight. At 8pm this evening I am to take my ovidril trigger shot and go in tomorrow at 9:30am for IUI. I am so emotional right now, I just can't believe this moment is here. The RE first said I would probably be doing the IUI later this week but something must have came back in my blood test results that indicated a need to rush it. I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Hope that's great news and wishing you the best tomorrow :flower:


----------



## DandJ

Hope, that's what happened to me! I was supposed to do the IUI today, but my blood results came back Saturday and they made me come in next day super early to not miss our chance. Fx for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed Hope!!! Weeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Hope16

I had my IUI yesterday. Hubby had 13.1 million sperm post washed, which RE said was good. I asked why we had to rush the IUI and he said my bloodwork indicated I started to ovulate on my own. I asked if that means we missed our moment and he said no that we were fine. I guess I'm just confused. If my bloodwork from Monday morning indicated I already started ovulating on my own (he also had me trigger monday night), is Tuesday morning IUI too late? The doctor said although he wanted to give my one follicle measuring 14 mm a little more time to grow, he said next month he will just increase my gonal f dose to help them mature faster.

Do you think he made that comment because he knows this cycle might not be good? I'm hoping there is still a good chance everything works out.


----------



## ILoveme29

Let me help you out lol, no you did not miss your O, with blood it checks for your LH. You can begin surging on your own just like me. But surge is not the release of the egg (not yet anyway) when you surge you have up to atleast 36hrs timeframe. So since you where surging your egg was ready to start its release. With the trigger it will make a definite release of the egg. some ppl like me can surge for about 4 days before O everyone is different but when it come to the high LH the trigger is a boost. then IUI the next day.



Hope16 said:


> I had my IUI yesterday. Hubby had 13.1 million sperm post washed, which RE said was good. I asked why we had to rush the IUI and he said my bloodwork indicated I started to ovulate on my own. I asked if that means we missed our moment and he said no that we were fine. I guess I'm just confused. If my bloodwork from Monday morning indicated I already started ovulating on my own (he also had me trigger monday night), is Tuesday morning IUI too late? The doctor said although he wanted to give my one follicle measuring 14 mm a little more time to grow, he said next month he will just increase my gonal f dose to help them mature faster.
> 
> Do you think he made that comment because he knows this cycle might not be good? I'm hoping there is still a good chance everything works out.


----------



## Hope16

thank you for your insight! I hope you are right! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

I agree with Ilove - you're fine! If anything, if you did ovulate on your own and injected some sperm the following morning, the egg was just that much further down the tube to meet the sperm. Still well within the 24-hr timeframe that the egg stays viable. And if the timing and trigger allowed the other one to mature, you have a shot at both, potentially!
FX'ed!!


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies, I took a test today just to test out my trigger and its neg., so at least I know if I get bfp a few days from now its not trigger. only 10 days post trigger, and 9dpo, 9/8dpiui so I will test again on tuesday


----------



## Hope16

FX'd ILoveme29!! Did your doctor put you on a progesterone supplement?? I find out tomorrow if I have to start the suppositories.


----------



## ILoveme29

Yes I been on progesterone since 3dpo



Hope16 said:


> FX'd ILoveme29!! Did your doctor put you on a progesterone supplement?? I find out tomorrow if I have to start the suppositories.


----------



## Hope16

Any side effects? My coworker was taking 200mg pills and she was sick everyday for the full 8 weeks. Poor thing.


----------



## ILoveme29

Yes for me not too bad, just mild body aches, constipation so I didn't take it for one day just to move my bowels because not releasing is not good either. it is very messy but hey gotta do wat I gotta do I just put on a light pad



Hope16 said:


> Any side effects? My coworker was taking 200mg pills and she was sick everyday for the full 8 weeks. Poor thing.


----------



## DandJ

I'm taking 200mg of progesterone pills as well inserted into my vagina. No symptoms here at all but lots of pasty residue on my undies. I'm 5dpiui today. No real symptoms except for extreme gassiness or could be my poor meal choices  I had a second of pinching earlier today but not thinking anything of it.


----------



## Honeyblossom

Hi there. I was wondering if you ladies could help me. I've just popped over from the over 35 board
I'm thinking of trying iui abroad. I'm currently using chlomid and we have male factor. It's only 150 pounds a pop in Czech Republic so I thought what's the harm? Easyjet fly there for 25 quid !
I was just wondering how many clinic visits per cycle you ladies have in general? Obviously it will cost me to stay abroad and I can't leave my toddler for too long either.
Do you have more visits if you are scanned? Is some iui just done on opk?
I'd really love to hear from you iui veterans
Bfps to you allxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, ladies! how are the TWWs going?


----------



## DandJ

I'm 8dpiui and feeling fine. My breasts have been full and tender starting yesterday and waves of nausea the past two days but gone now. Not sure if those symptoms are from the progesterone or not. I believe the hcg trigger is finally out of my system as I took a cheapie late Sat. night and the line was barely there. I'll be testing on Wednesday (I think) as I'll be 10dpiui and hopefully see another line!

How are you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

eee! exciting!!
I have to say that I've been on progesterone once when I was preg and once when I wasn't and the time that I wasn't, I didn't have any false symptoms. So what you're feeling, I hope it's from a LO setting up shop for 9 mos!!

I'm just ducky over here. On BCP for another week before starting my shots for IVF #2. Twiddling thumbs...


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies just wanted to give an update. so ive been having faint positives up until yesterday 12dpiui and even did blood and was <2 which is negative. AF is due any day now im 13dpiui and don't want to do another pg test to get my hopes up. I will just wait until tomorrow or Thursday to test again if AF doesn't show. Is it possible for the blood to be wrong because its too early?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi honey! to answer your question, I think it varies. I had quite a few ultrasounds to check my follicles b/c I was set up for an IVF originally. When we determined my follicles weren't maturing enough, we changed to IUI. So I don't know what a 'typical' cycle for iui means for visits. that said, i've also heard that we scan like crazy in the US, compared to europe. So you may not have many at all. i'd call the office to ask.

Ilove - hmmm...did you do your own blood test? when is your beta? it's possible that you didn't implant until 10 or 11dpiui, so I'd say it's also possible that you tested too early.


----------



## ILoveme29

yes I work at a hospital :dohh: so I just decided to have it done. but the nurse told me its too early and blood wouldn't pick it up until about Thursday or Friday. so back to being patient unless AF shows her face.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha cheater!! :haha:


----------



## DandJ

Hey guys, I'm 11dpt and 10dpiui. Took a ultra sensitive 10mIU this morning and got a second line. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because there was nothing on the FRER. What could that mean?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1490.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1491.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wish2BMom

I see it!! I hope it means good things!!! any line is a good line, I've heard/read. <3


----------



## DandJ

I hope so Wish! I couldn't bare thinking of spending more money on an IUI.


----------



## Wish2BMom

16th's a charm! ;) that can be a new saying.


----------



## ILoveme29

I see it had similar at 10dpiui and 11dpt and ended up getting AF anyways. so hope it sticks. fx for you

AFM im on CD2 going in for a baseline scan this week. and I asked for a increase in Femara from 2.5 to 5


----------



## Hope16

I'm having my second IUI done tomorrow!! where is everyone else in their cycles??


----------



## ILoveme29

@Hope16 Good luck to you. im now 5dpiui


----------



## Hope16

ILoveme29 does your doctor's office have you come in for progesterone testing? My last two IUIs, they had me come in 4dpiui and my progesterone levels were < 3 which meant I never ovulated (even after ovidrel trigger). My next IUI is tomorrow, and then I go in Sunday for that blood work. I think I'm dreading that more than anything.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Hope16 no im sorry ive never had it done like that before. I typically O right away with Ovidrel and take progesterone suppositories just in case. And I use OPK to check to make sure I O and just let my nurse know


----------



## Chriswife

Hello everyone, Im new to the boards and was hoping to join you ladies as Im on my 2nd round of IUI this time all injects


----------



## ILoveme29

@Chriswife welcome and wishing you the best. What current day are u in your cycle


----------



## Chriswife

@ILoveme29 Im currently on cd13 I triggered last night with 3 possibly 4 follicles my last scan yesterday I had 2 17s and 1 15 and a 14. My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow at 10am


----------



## ILoveme29

@Chriswife those are beautiful numbers, about the time you O they will be slightly increased in size. good luck to you


----------



## Chriswife

I'm hoping this works because we are OOP with all of this and those meds were quite pricey. Thank you. Are you currently doing another cycle?


----------



## Chriswife

@ILoveme29


----------



## ILoveme29

@chriswife wow that must be hard to have to pay. im in my TWW now will be testing on the 27th. my insurance pays for back to beck iuis for me. I did get pregnant in July but ended in MC. so this is my 2nd cycle since that.


----------



## Chriswife

@Iloveme29 We are right at almost 4k. My first cycle was 5mg femara and trigger I had a 16 and 15 I was having issues that cycle where when my lining started finally growing I started surging on my own and I felt the O pains the night before and I think I had O'ed the night before so we missed it i think lol. My DH count was only 8mil post wash I just was not positive about that cycle. This cycle on the other hand my lining is 17.7mm lol my RE said its magnificent but I think otherwise


----------



## ILoveme29

@Chriswife 17 lining is great, enough cushion for the egg, my Re wont let me trigger unless my follies are at least at 17mm the smaller ones during trigger wont have an egg in them. so you know for sure the two biggest ones will make it, by tomorrow they will defiantly be bigger, so its safe to say your looking good right now, fx for you


----------



## Chriswife

@Iloveme29 I am hoping everything goes well fx for you as well. Hoping for a BFP in Dec, and yours in this upcoming week


----------



## Chriswife

Hey was just following up on my IUI yesterday I had my numbers mixed up I had a 18 1 17 1 16 and a 15. RE said Its a big chance of twins. DH had 164 mil before was post was 90mil with 65% motility and grade 3. Hope this is it fx for you all


----------



## ILoveme29

@Chriswife That's great good luck to you

AFM I think im out this cycle I feel menstrual cramps now and lower back pains. im 12dpt and scared to test in case I get a false Positive.


----------



## Chriswife

@ILoveme29 I wouldn't count myself out as of now I've been told that implantation occurs between 6-12 dpo but mostly 9 so that may be what you are feeling. Have hope. This is your cycle claim it. FX for you


----------



## Chriswife

If Im not mistaking Ovidril is the same as 5000iu of any HCG so I would think it would be accurate.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Chriswife Im thinking it should be out by now, as I google its says it lasts 10 days. These progesterone suppositories give me all these symptoms as well. Its been about 3 hours since I used the bathroom, I will test just to see if I see anything. the urine should b concentrated by now. The closer I get to testing date the more anxious I get lol :wacko:


----------



## Chriswife

@ILoveme29 I know it depends from cycle to cycle because some have had it gone by 7-8dpo then that following cycle it lasted up to 14. I hope that you get that BFP. The progesterone sucks, and really messy.


----------



## Hope16

@ILoveme How did it turn out???


----------



## ILoveme29

@hope nothing yet will test tomorrow afternoon, not sure I want to use first morning, I figure the closer to Friday the better, i have no cramps but my boobs are full hmm , will keep updating


----------



## Chriswife

@ILoveme29 I have my fx for you and hope you get your rainbow


----------



## Hope16

I'm praying for you!!


----------



## amanda1235

Hi everyone! Mind if I join? 

Here's a little background on me.... DH and I had been trying to get pregnant for 2.5 years before we finally decided to see a fertility specialist. After all tests were done, found out that DH has azoospermia, due to having undecended testicles after being a premie. I had a polyp that was removed and a slightly high level of NK cells. 
Doctor decided IVF was our only option, and they did a surgical sperm retrieval on my husband to see if there were any viable swimmers. We had a donor on backup in case they didn't find any. Well they did find some, but out of my 12 mature eggs only 6 fertilized. We transferred one 3 day which failed, and froze a 5 day blast which we transferred the next month which also failed. The government also just cut funding for IVF as well, which we found out the day before the negative beta. Now dr has suggested the donor sperm, and we've opted to try at least 3 iuis before shelling out the $ to go back to IVF.
This is our first IUI cycle, and only started it on cd7 as that's when I had my dr's appointment. I took 150iu of gonal F and 75iu of levaris on cd 7-8-9. Triggered with ovidrel on Sunday night and IUI is scheduled for 10:00 this morning. 

Was on the IVF boards, but am totally new to IuI so was hoping I can join you ladies here :)


----------



## ILoveme29

@Amanda Welcome, and im sorry for the rollercoaster it can be. im hoping this iui will work for you keeping my fx. IVF is my last reort as well. I will now be doing iui #5 I missed my last one due to DH having an emergency. Did you do and ivf cycle or was is cancelled? 

CD6 starting next round of Femara. I will make sure not to miss my iui this time hopefully. Also I decided not to blog as much, I will of course keep updating but will not be on here constant everyday, it makes me stress the situation more and this cycle I want my mind clear.

I wish all of you ladies a BFP soon, and please make sure to keep updating, I will reply as usual but don't want to test early or symptom spot.


----------



## Hope16

ILoveme29- I'm in the same boat. This month will be IUI #3 unless I can convince my insurance company to let me go straight to IVF. I really don't believe in these IUIs anymore. How can 10 million sperm not manage to fertilize one to possibly three eggs?! I just don't get it. I was scared of IVF but now I'm thinking that it will be my best bet.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Hope I was thinking the same exact thing. however it did work for me once in june, then I missed my iui last month. im going to just try again if im not pregnant again by my due date in march . I will just go to ivf. this is by far a really stressful journey.


----------



## amanda1235

I did a fresh IVF and then a frozen one as well with hubbys sperm that they found during the surgical sperm retrieval. Out of my 12 eggs only 6 fertilized and 2 developed. We knew that his sperm was a problem, SA was 0, but figured we needed to try it anyway. Now we're using a donor, so we'll give three IUI's a shot before going back to the IVF. 

Don't be scared of IVF, it's really not so bad. A lot of appointments, and more injections, but apart from the egg retrieval it's really not so bad. Just a little rougher in the body with the increase of meds.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Amanda yes at this point im willing to do it. me and DH decided to try at least two more his sperm count post wash is about 90 million, so it shouldn't take us long God willing. my insurance only covers 4,000$ of the ivf treatment the rest would be out of pocket. so im just trying to be patient since it worked before. when will you be testing?


----------



## amanda1235

I'll probably test starting on the 14th, if I don't get my period by then.
It's crazy how expensive IVF is. The success rates are much higher though.


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey girls! My name is Ashley and this is the first time posting in the AC threads. I figured I should start here with IUI because we have our first RE appointment January 5th. I don't know if we will start with IUI, but I am assuming so. So Hello!!!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Ashley hello and welcome. how long have you been trying? will you be using meds to help boost?, and good luck with your appointment wishing you a smooth journey

@Chriswife hello hun when will you be testing? how is it going?


----------



## AshleyButters

Hi Iloveme!!!! We started trying in November of 2014. I did get a BFP that first month but miscarried. Haven't had anywhere near BFP since then. I have never gone to a RE, and don't know anything about it, but I will use meds if it helps lol!!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Ashley Im sorry for your loss, I can relate mc is August been trying ever since. im thinking to try at least 2 more months then move to ivf if necessary


----------



## ILoveme29

welp looks like I trigger tonight, however im an emotional mess been crying all morning. im really losing hope. I have a really small cyst on my left ovary and a nice juicy 1 follie on my right at 22mm. Im so over all of this been going to the dr all week its so draining. I really take my hat off to those who have been going through this for years, this will be my 5th iui and been trying for 14 months.


----------



## Hope16

well I'll be wishing you lots of baby dust!! I hope you catch that little egg!


----------



## ILoveme29

thank you @Hope, how is everything going what day are you right now?


----------



## Hope16

It's cd 9 for me... Still stimming. My third IUI will most likely be the middle of next week.


----------



## Hope16

how's everyone doing in their cycles??


----------



## ILoveme29

just being patient, 3dpoiui will be testing the 26th if AF doesn't show first. what day will you be having your iui? and how is your follie scans going?


----------



## Hope16

moving along slowly. I had a scan this morning. It's CD 11 and I have two 8mm follicles growing. I'm waiting for the doctors to call with my blood results. I'm guessing I will have my IUI by next tuesday or wednesday. I already asked my doctor to get the ball rolling for IVF next month. I just don't believe this IUI thing is going to work for me. He said the insurance company is going to want to see the results from this IUI first before giving any approvals. 

how are you feeling?? I'm hoping you get your BFP this time!! :dust:


----------



## ILoveme29

yes sounds about right. Im dealing with mild cramping, frequent bathroom breaks but no bloating this time I hope that's a good sign. I started temping idk why lol, just gives me something to keep busy :wacko: my insurance covers partial I would have to take out a loan to cover the rest, which im fine with if I have to, I will def do anything to make sure I have a baby before 2017 sheesh.


----------



## Hope16

I work for the state of new jersey so I'm blessed to have good insurance coverage. They cover all of my visits, unlimited IUIs, and 4 IVFs (up until age 45). Some weeks I pay between $45-$60 in copays. I shouldn't complain though. I'm very lucky I don't have to pay for these expensive procedures.

My friend on babyandbump (1nce) just got her bfp! she thought she was totally out this month because she didn't have the tell-tale signs. The symptom spotting doesn't matter. So don't get discouraged and hang in there. Most important is to stay calm and positive!


----------



## TTC_Monsie

Hi all u lovely ladies. I'm on my last cycle of clomid then we are gona do iui. Would u mind me being on this group? I'm negative about the clomid as in 5 cycles it didn't work.


----------



## ILoveme29

@TTC welcome and sure you can join, has your Dr. discussed other meds for you?. after trying Clomid twice it didn't work then moved to Femara (letrozole) and got my first ever bfp, unfortunately ended in MC but it did work, I think 5 tries on one medication can be a bit much. have you done iui before?


----------



## TTC_Monsie

@ILove no I haven't done iui before that will be our first go on it. The Dr's said I have pcos but it can't be too severe as my cycle regulate a bit more. With my previous meds my cycles was all messed up so hopefully if it makes me ovulate because I did ovulate irregular but atleast I did the last few months. Heheheh and how r u ladies doing? Any good news?


----------



## ILoveme29

@TTC okay so iui increases your chances wish you the best with that. I have mild PCOS as well, normal menstrual but fail to produce a mature follicle (that sucks). I know this may seem difficult but patience is what it takes :hugs:

AFM no symptoms which is extremely odd. but don't want to think too much of it 7 more days until testing. :wacko:


----------



## amanda1235

Bey all, unfortunately no good news for me. Feeling a bit better about it now then when I found out Tuesday, but still devastating every time. This next cycle will be skipped, as my clinic is closed for the holidays, so next round in January. How do all you ladies cope with a failed cycle? I've had 3, and still not getting the hang of it hehe.


----------



## Hope16

sorry to hear that amanda. It never gets easier. My past three medicated cycles have been negative. I'm on my third IUI this round and knowing my follicles aren't responding the way I hoped already has me on the verge of tears everyday. There isn't any great advice to be shared other than to look at each new cycle as another chance for that bfp. It's like the same reason people like new years...it's a chance for a fresh start! Feel free to join a group I started...it's Cheers to bfps in 2016. Maybe next year will be our year!


----------



## amanda1235

Great! Will do.
How far along are you in your cycle?


----------



## Hope16

Cd15 for me. I have 3 10mm follies on right and one 13mm on left. They want me back Monday for more bloodwork and ultrasound. I will probably have my IUI next Wednesday. Hopefully these smaller ones grow!


----------



## TTC_Monsie

Goodluck ILove hope u het a big fat bfp!!!!


----------



## Hope16

I went to the doctors this morning and I will be triggering tonight, IUI Wednesday. I've never read about someone getting their bfp with just one mature follicle but I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed a little tighter this time around.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Hope you have to remember the normal for each person is only 1 follicle w/o meds, usually on meds you produce more but it only takes one to make it happen. what size was your follie?


----------



## Hope16

I had two 10mms and a 12mm on my right and an 18mm on my left. The follicles on my right have stalled out. My lining went from a 6.9 to a 7.3 which isn't very good either. Hopefully the 18mm should be about 22mm by Wednesday (my iui day).


----------



## ILoveme29

@Hope Good luck with this cycle and your iui, have you tried Femara plus injections before?


----------



## Hope16

I appreciate the well wishes. They've had me on Gonal F injections. I did one IUI with the ovidrel trigger (it never made me ovulate) and then they switched my trigger to pregnyl and it worked. So I will be doing the pregnyl trigger again. I'm not sure what the differences between the femara and the gonal f are. I wonder what they are going to give my next month for my IVF cycle.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Hope hoping that this cycle works for you, but I know with ivf they will prescribe injections, because they want many follicles and femara and clomid cant do as many as the injections.


----------



## amanda1235

For my IVF I was on menopur and bravelle, as stims, and then orgalutran and ovidrel for ovulation. Lots more injections and appointments for the IVF, but the injections weren't too bad. For my IUI they put me on Gonal F and levaris. Not sure what the difference is, I THINK they are the same class of drugs.


----------



## Hope16

@Amanda.... I see in your signature you did one round of IVF?? How many follicles did you produce? Did you stim for long?? At what point do they decide to remove the follicles? Sorry for so many questions...I plan on doing IVF next month and I'm curious to know.


----------



## amanda1235

No problem for the questions! I stimmed for 7 days, and had 13 eggs at retrieval on day 10, 12 mature. I do have a shorter cycle though (23-26 days) so that may be why I reaponded so early. They wait until you have follicles at at least 18, then trigger and do retrieval 36 hours later. Also as soon as you have follicles over 14mm, you start taking another injection to STOP you from ovulating until trigger time. I'm happy to answer any IVF questions, lol I was a nervous wreck before the first one. So anything to help! Do you mind if I ask what your fertility diagnosis is?


----------



## Hope16

I guess it's unexplained infertility. My doctor mentioned it could be borderline pcos but I don't have all the symptoms that go along with it (not obese, no facial hair etc). I just don't ovulate every month and my cycles are normally long and unpredictable. Plus my hormone levels are confusing. They fluctuate randomly throughout my cycle and its been giving my doctors a difficult time at pinpointing my LH surge. At the beginning of every women's cycle, their LH is 0. Mine this cycle was 15. When most women hit an LH of 20, they ovulate. Mine has a surge at 20...but then keeps surging at 30-40. Every month I start off between 20-30 follicles in my ovaries. So they keep me at a very low dose of gonal f (I've tried 50iu, 62.5iu and 75iu) to make sure I don't become overstimulated. But even so, I'm lucky to see 1 or 2 become mature. The rest never do anything. So I'm hoping they give me a higher dose of the gonal f and give me a better chance at a higher retrieval number for the ivf.


----------



## amanda1235

Oh wow, that's a really high Antral follicle count! I think mine is about 11. I'm sure they will adjust your dose, and they will completely control your ovulation so that won't be a worry. Maybe they'll even switch your meds to something different. Over stimulation is not fun (so I've heard), but they'll monitor it, and there are ways to deal with it if you do get it also. Very exciting to be trying something new! I would have continued IVF, but since the government cut the funding after my frozen cycle, we decided that since we were going to switch to using a donor anyways, we might as well try at least 3 cycles of IUI first since it's still covered under Medicare.


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi ladies, can I join in too? :) 

My name is Katie (32; DH38). We've been TTC since April '14. Got my BFP Jun '14 but sadly ended in MC. Haven't been able to conceive on our own ever since. 
Was diagnosed with endometriosis stage 2-3 this summer and had a laparoscopy to confirm it. Currently have an endometriosis cyst (endometrioma) on my right ovary, but my tubes are wide open :happydance: so we've started IUI. 

This is my first cycle (Clomid 100mg on CD3-7) and I'm currently on CD12. There's a trigger shot in my fridge. I usually ovulate around CD15/16. 
Two follies were detected on Monday, 12mm and 13mm. This morning I had another scan, and now I have a total of 6 follies, all still under 14mm.. my lining is 6.6 now. I'm being closely monitored (another scan tomorrow) to see if they progress beyond that. In my country it's normal to cancel a cycle if there are more than 3 mature follies. At this point I'm just hoping for one of them to mature.


----------



## Hope16

Hi Katie! Welcome!

If I could offer any advice about your trigger shot, is to let it get to room temperature before administering it. Otherwise it will burn a bit. It sounds like your follies are on the right track. I was told that once they hit that 12mm mark, they should grow 2mm per day. I'm sure at your next visit you will see them bigger. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KatieSweet

Thanks Hope! 
That's good to know about follie size! It's all very new to me. In hindsight, at the clinic they weren't too concerned about follie sizes, rather that I had 6 and no real dominant follies yet. They don't want to see too many of them grow too fast. We'll have to see what my follies do tomorrow! 
And good advice about the trigger shot, will take it to heart :) :hugs:


----------



## KatieSweet

All systems go! Triggering tomorrow late evening, IUI Sunday afternoon! Super excited. 
Lining at 7.4 this morning. I have 2 dominant follies now, one on each ovary, measuring 16mm. And I have another possible that's 11.5mm, so the clinic was a bit hesitant as that _could _mean I'd have 3 mature follies (meaning a wee chance of triplets on top of the admittedly pretty increased risk of twins if IUI succeeds), but we're OK with all of that.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Katie welcome and sorry for you loss, wishing you the best of luck on your iui. at my clinic they don't consider follies mature until 17mm, the smaller ones when you trigger wont release ( not to burst your bubble or anything) but I asked my RE and that's what I was told and according to my scan day of iui she was right, but hope all goes well.

I decided I will probably start testing today since its 14 days post trigger and 12 or 13dpo and still have barely any symptoms hmm.


----------



## KatieSweet

@Iloveme29 - Thank you! I see you had a MC too a few months back, I'm sorry. 
My follies grew 3mm since yesterday so I feel positive about their growth. I'm triggering right before midnight tomorrow, so in between this morning and tomorrow evening, another 36hrs will have passed :thumbup: They'll be mature enough, or my clinic wouldn't have told me to trigger tomorrow. 
No bubble burst! I feel really good about the 2 dominant ones. I'm personally not counting on the little 3rd one to do anything, my clinic is just being super careful. I know - and am relieved; my cycle would have been canceled otherwise - the other smaller ones measuring between 8 and 11 are definitely not in play. 

Wishing you tons and tons of luck today testing. FX for a rainbow BFP! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Good luck Katie! Definitely take the trigger shot out of the fridge at least 30-60 mins before injecting it, as you want it back to room temperature when it's time. The first time I took ovidrel actually, my pharmacist told me I didn't need to refrigerate it as I was using it within 24 hours, so it can definitely come out of the fridge early enough to get it warmer a little bit :)
Good luck today iLoveme! No symptoms can be a good sign! If bfn, you could still be too early though. When did your re say to test by? Are you taking progesterone supplements?


----------



## ILoveme29

@amanda I'm not due to test until Saturday, that's when AF is due and yes I'm on progesterone and still not much signs so odd this month but we will see I'm being hopeful


----------



## amanda1235

That's good! Being hopeful is probably the best thing you can be right now :) fx for ya!


----------



## Hope16

my friend on here (1nce) didn't have any signs at all...she was almost certain she was out this month and she got her BFP!! So don't read into it too much!


----------



## ILoveme29

Ok ladies I'm confused I got a fair positive on the blue dye but nothing on the other
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ILoveme29

You can see it better when it's up to the light:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## amanda1235

I can definitely see something! Very faint though, how many dpo are you?


----------



## ILoveme29

@amanda 14dpo I took another and the same faint line appears. I will just wait it out hope the witch stays away


----------



## amanda1235

Do you have a pink dye or digital test? Fx for ya!!


----------



## TTC_Monsie

ILove I really hope that bfp starts getting darker and darker and that it is a bfp! Keep us updated please! I'm thinking about u and holding my thumbs! Goodluck to all the other ladies out there!


----------



## ILoveme29

Welp AF came right before I was going to get a pink first response, this sucks , I think I will be skipping a month due to a small cyst. It's just funny my RE won't cancel my iui's even with my cyst


----------



## amanda1235

Oh no! Man that sucks. I'm so sorry! Huge hugs to ya! Go enjoy a glass of wine, and take care of yourself! 
Xoxo


----------



## KatieSweet

@ILove - I'm sorry AF showed up :( Had my FX for you.. I agree with Amanda, treat yourself to some wine or something else you enjoy, and take care. :hugs:

AFM, I had my first IUI this afternoon! All things considered (first speculum Dr used was quite painful), I think it went very well, it was a good experience. DH's numbers were 42 million and 54% motility. I googled around here and there and I'd say those numbers are good? 
Hope those of you who celebrate Christmas had a lovely couple of days! xx


----------



## TTC_Monsie

ILove I am so sorry to hear the news. So far the the ovulation test shows no sign of ovulation so iui here I come. Goodluck and take care of urself.


----------



## amanda1235

Katie, I have NO clue about numbers, as my hubby has azoospermia, so anything looks better than that! I'm sure if you looked and it seems good then it probably is! Any idea how many follies you had? Good luck and fx for ya!

TTC: when will you be scheduled for IUI?


----------



## Arohanui

Hello, can I join you? 

A wee bit of background - DH and I have been TTC for 4 years on January 13th. I got my first BFP in May this year (6th round of clomid) but found out at my 12week scan that my baby had died at 7+4 - we were/still are devastated, and now we're getting close to what would have been our due date (also 13th of January) things are feeling very raw.

A couple of months after my MC I finally got my referral to the Assisted Conception unit and after discussing all options and my history TTC, and all of the tests and procedures we've already had, we were put on the wait list for IUI and prescribed Letrozole to take in the meantime. At the time we were told IUI would be June 2016 at the earliest, but on Christmas Eve I got a phone call from the clinic to say my appointment has been moved forward to end of January. 

I have no idea what to expect at the first appointment as it will fall around the middle of my next cycle, I'm assuming it will just be a consultation? Has anyone here had IUI on the NHS and can you shed any light on what might happen at this first appointment and what length of time you had to wait to start treatment? I don't want to get my hopes up if there will still be a few months to wait between this appointment and actually having the IUI. 

I'm sorry to read of you that have had AF's arrive recently. 

I wish those in the TWW lots of luck! Hopefully I can join you in the IUI TWW very soon!


----------



## amanda1235

Welcome arohanui! I can't tell you exactly what will happen, as I went through IVF first, and am in Canada, but I do believe the first thing they will do is a ton of tests. Blood tests to check hormone levels, possibly a histosonogram to check your tubes and uterine cavity, as well as a vaginal ultrasound to check your follicle count. I imagine hubby will also need to do a semen analysis. And then once all those results are back, the dr will decide how to proceed with your IUI the following cycle (medicated or not). I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I can't even imagine how devastating that would be. Hopefully IUI is all you need! 
Again, may be wrong with what to expect at your clinic, but that's what I went through at mine. :)


----------



## ILoveme29

Thank you ladies I really appreciate your kind words. me and DH decided we would try one more iui since its free for us, then if no success we will just move to IVF. My due date is reaching I was hoping to be at least pregnant again before then.


----------



## Hope16

I'm 5dpo today. Don't really feel much of anything. I know it's early but I think I would feel a little something ya know?! 

Where is everyone else at in their cycles??

@iloveme ...when will you be starting your injections again??


----------



## ILoveme29

I will be starting femara on Wednesday and go for a scan in the morning and blood for my baseline. this will be round 4 after MC ughh


----------



## ILoveme29

@Aro im terribly sorry for your loss. I am though confused at how your clinic is going about your cycle. you can not time an iui like that. you are suppose to be monitored to determine when exactly it will be done. just a break down for you of the process
1. baseline ultrasound, HSG to see if your tubes are blocked, blood work checking hormones, bloodwork for DH and semen analysis 
2. discuss with your doctor when you will be taking your meds, come in for scan at least every two days to check size of follicles and estrogen levels.
3. take Ovidrel ( or other hcg shot) when follicle grow to a certain mature size, to make sure follicle drop
4. schedule iui

ive never heard of anyone waiting months for this procedure especially if all of your results come back okay. Good luck to you


----------



## KatieSweet

amanda1235 said:


> Katie, I have NO clue about numbers, as my hubby has azoospermia, so anything looks better than that! I'm sure if you looked and it seems good then it probably is! Any idea how many follies you had? Good luck and fx for ya!

Thank you Amanda! 
I think the numbers are slightly better than "normal" so I'm super relieved. I don't think I mentioned it anywhere in all the time I've been on this forum, but DH had testicular cancer about 10 years ago and had to have one removed. So he's quite proud to see his one remaining one is performing as two should! :D
No idea how many follies I ended up having. They didn't do any more scans since Thursday. Clinic predicted at least 2 would be mature, perhaps a 3rd. 
I feel both sides of my lower abdomen so hopefully that means at least 2 popped! 



Arohanui said:


> Has anyone here had IUI on the NHS and can you shed any light on what might happen at this first appointment and what length of time you had to wait to start treatment? I don't want to get my hopes up if there will still be a few months to wait between this appointment and actually having the IUI.

Welcome! :flower:
I wish I could give you more information, but I'm not in the UK and my trajectory has been different anyway because I was diagnosed with endometriosis this summer/fall. I went to my clinic because of fertility problems, and had to have my blood tested several times at different moments in my cycle, DH's sperm tested and I also had a gynecological exam. Everything turned out OK except my gyn suspected endo and so I had laparoscopic surgery to confirm the diagnosis. Because my tubes were revealed to be open, IUI was the recommended next step, and here we are. My IUI (follicle growth) was monitored by way of multiple ultrasounds starting from CD3. 

So starting an IUI cycle mid-cycle doesn't seem right to me. Perhaps they'll do an intake and also get tests going? :) 



Hope16 said:


> I'm 5dpo today. Don't really feel much of anything. I know it's early but I think I would feel a little something ya know?!
> Where is everyone else at in their cycles??

The TWW is so hard! I'm only 1DPIUI today and I'm already going insane. 
It's different for anyone of course, but when I was first pregnant in 2014 (ended in MC) it wasn't until 9 or 10DPO that I started noticing some subtle differences! Mostly a lack of AF symptoms, frequent urination, lower back pain and spotting! 

AFM - still pretty crampy today after my IUI, also feeling very heavy and full in my lower abdomen!


----------



## Arohanui

ILoveme29 said:


> @Aro im terribly sorry for your loss. I am though confused at how your clinic is going about your cycle. you can not time an iui like that. you are suppose to be monitored to determine when exactly it will be done. just a break down for you of the process
> 1. baseline ultrasound, HSG to see if your tubes are blocked, blood work checking hormones, bloodwork for DH and semen analysis
> 2. discuss with your doctor when you will be taking your meds, come in for scan at least every two days to check size of follicles and estrogen levels.
> 3. take Ovidrel ( or other hcg shot) when follicle grow to a certain mature size, to make sure follicle drop
> 4. schedule iui
> 
> ive never heard of anyone waiting months for this procedure especially if all of your results come back okay. Good luck to you

Thanks for your reply - I am also confused by the timing of this appointment! 

We've already been through our local NHS fertility clinic via our GP for all of the usual tests (CD3, CD5 and CD21 blood tests, semen analysis, internal scans to check follicle growth and Hysterosalpingogram). We were only referred to the Assisted Conception unit once these tests were completed and we'd tried 6 rounds of clomid. 

At our referral appointment at the ACU in September they went through all the results of all of our tests from the last couple of years, prescribed me Letrozole and put me on the wait list for IUI and IVF after checking my ovaries and follicles again. As our treatment is funded through our National Health Service there is usually a long wait list for both and we are required to try 3 rounds of IUI before we can progress to IVF which will be sometime in late 2017 based on current waiting times.

Because I've already had all these tests, and the results are all good (except that I don't O without medication) I don't really understand why I'm going in to see them again mid-cycle, unless it's just to have a consultation to find out what I need to do/what they will do when my next cycle starts? I don't know! Oh well, just 28 days to wait to find out! :shrug:


----------



## amanda1235

Glad things are moving for you arohanui!! Looks like we might be timed fairly close to each other! Also looking at my next IUI near the end of January.


----------



## ILoveme29

@aroh Im happy they moved you rappointment up, atleast you can get your answers sooner than later, please keep us updated.

AFM CD5 scan and my prayers worked, my cyst is gone. I feel so much better I felt there was no progress but I guess it takes patients. I will be starting my Femara 5mg tonight and most likely iui next week/end.


----------



## Hope16

CD7 for me...still not feeling much of anything. My bbs feel fuller but that's most likely the progesterone. I slightly have a scratchy throat feeling first thing in the morning, but it is December and could just be from heat in the house. I'm bloated but since I've started fertility treatment, I'm always bloated. I am extra cranky too but that could be PMS?! I'm at a loss for being hopeful.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Hope your CD 7 or days after O?


----------



## KatieSweet

@ILove - glad your cyst went away! Whew :)

3DPIUI for me. Still really bloaty and crampy. Despite the extra physical discomfort here and there I'm feeling good!


----------



## KatieSweet

Hope16 said:


> CD7 for me...still not feeling much of anything. My bbs feel fuller but that's most likely the progesterone. I slightly have a scratchy throat feeling first thing in the morning, but it is December and could just be from heat in the house. I'm bloated but since I've started fertility treatment, I'm always bloated. I am extra cranky too but that could be PMS?! I'm at a loss for being hopeful.

7DPO? :) Hang in there! I have my FX for you! 
Same here with the bloating! :haha: :shrug:


----------



## Hope16

sorry I meant 7dpo! lol


----------



## coopecla

I am 1dpiui, our first round. We have been TTC about 14 months. DH had a poor SA with 4% morphology but good counts and motility. Clomid 50 mg days 3-7. US on day 12 showed 3 follicles... one mature on left at 18.5 mm and two immature on the right. Ovidrel on day 13 with IUI 36 hours later. Good counts of 12.5 million for DH post wash, unknown motility. I had left sided discomfort for about day after trigger and day of IUI for about 3 hours after - hoping ovulation pain. We did BD the night of IUI to be safe. I'm really positive and feeling good about this round!! I am testing out my trigger... So hoping for a BFP soooooon!! TWW will be torture haha


----------



## KatieSweet

coopecla said:


> I am 1dpiui, our first round. We have been TTC about 14 months. DH had a poor SA with 4% morphology but good counts and motility. Clomid 50 mg days 3-7. US on day 12 showed 3 follicles... one mature on left at 18.5 mm and two immature on the right. Ovidrel on day 13 with IUI 36 hours later. Good counts of 12.5 million for DH post wash, unknown motility. I had left sided discomfort for about day after trigger and day of IUI for about 3 hours after - hoping ovulation pain. We did BD the night of IUI to be safe. I'm really positive and feeling good about this round!! I am testing out my trigger... So hoping for a BFP soooooon!! TWW will be torture haha

:flower: Hello and welcome to the thread (and BnB in general! This is a wonderful and supportive forum!). Yay for staying positive! Keeping my FX for you this cycle!! 

AFM - 8DPIUI today. Just went in for a blood draw (supposed to be 7DPIUI but Sundays...) to see if ovulation went well. Other than that, the TWW is a whole lot of waiting, waiting, still waiting. Think I'll test Thursday if AF is still out then. 
Symptoms: feeling legit nauseated today and also got car sick yesterday which never happens, although granted I was a bit tense at that time as well. I'm hoping these are good signs, but I'm staying ever the realist. With IUI there are just so many new symptoms and feelings. For all I know it's all normal / due to meds. We'll see!


----------



## amanda1235

Welcome coopecla! 

So just called the clinic, they were closed the last 3 weeks, and got the go ahead for our IUI #2. Just waiting for AF to show, so we can get this show on the road. CD17 today, so should be early next week. I'm trying to be positive, but it's incredibly hard. I keep looking for things I should be doing to increase my chances. Do any of you still drink coffee during the process? What about a glass of wine once in awhile before the actual IUI, during stims?


----------



## KatieSweet

@Amanda - so good that you got the go ahead! :D That's awesome! 
I'm still having coffee before and after IUI, just limiting my intake (two mugs of half-caffeinated daily). I neeeeeed coffee to function! :haha:
As for wine, I did have an occasional glass before IUI while on meds. It took a lot of stress away and that counts for something!


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks! My first couple cycles, I cut out everything! That combined with all the hormones and I was an awful mess. This last time I drank my one cup a day, and had a glass of wine a couple times before the IUI. It definitely helps with the stress!!


----------



## Smille24

Hello ladies! Mind if I join? I am currently on cd7 and this is my first IUI cycle. I just completed my first round of 100mg clomid and go in on Saturday for an ultrasound. I'm to start opks Fri.

We've been ttc #2 (my 2nd, dh's 1st) since Sept 2013 and found that dh has low count, low motility and a high % of abnormal sperm. I have a high egg reserve but my follicles are not maturing the way that they should. I am really nervous because I don't know what to expect.


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi Smille! Welcome! 
I'm an IUI noob myself as well, just had my first 9 days ago and I also had no idea what to expect. I basically just let it all happen, and surrendered to the process while also trying to use it as a learning opportunity. 
It's good that you're on meds, they'll give your follicles a boost :thumbup: Your clinic / RE / similar will be able to tell you more about how your follies are doing (e.g. how many, one or both ovaries, initial size) once you go in for your ultrasound. I was to come in for ultrasounds multiple times, to monitor follicle growth and to check for extreme multiples. I looked at the screen during my ultrasounds, it really allowed me to learn a lot about the process. We were also told to have timed intercourse once it was clear I didn't have Octomom's amount of follicles. (I had two, maybe three - but all it takes is one!)
Regarding your DH's numbers, they'll do a sperm wash some time before IUI which will hopefully boost up his numbers, too. 
I had a trigger shot instead of OPK's, so I can't be of any help there.


----------



## Smille24

KatieSweet said:


> Hi Smille! Welcome!
> I'm an IUI noob myself as well, just had my first 9 days ago and I also had no idea what to expect. I basically just let it all happen, and surrendered to the process while also trying to use it as a learning opportunity.
> It's good that you're on meds, they'll give your follicles a boost :thumbup: Your clinic / RE / similar will be able to tell you more about how your follies are doing (e.g. how many, one or both ovaries, initial size) once you go in for your ultrasound. I was to come in for ultrasounds multiple times, to monitor follicle growth and to check for extreme multiples. I looked at the screen during my ultrasounds, it really allowed me to learn a lot about the process. We were also told to have timed intercourse once it was clear I didn't have Octomom's amount of follicles. (I had two, maybe three - but all it takes is one!)
> Regarding your DH's numbers, they'll do a sperm wash some time before IUI which will hopefully boost up his numbers, too.
> I had a trigger shot instead of OPK's, so I can't be of any help there.

I have 30+ follicles to work with according to my day 2 u/s and will find out Sat how many are maturing. I'm using opks bc I've never used clomid and they don't want to miss my surge. Once they determine I'm ready, I'm doing the trigger shot. They did a trial run for the sperm washing b4 they gave us our treatment options. Postwash he had 5mil to work with. It's on the low end, but they are confident it'll work. 

Question, do you have to abstain from sex any length of time b4 iui?


----------



## Hope16

smile....my RE tells me to hold off on sex for 48 hours before the IUI.


----------



## KatieSweet

We were told to glove up until they were sure no more than 3 follicles would stand a chance of maturing enough to ovulate. You don't want to risk sextuplets. When they saw I was in the clear there, we were encouraged to have timed IC (without glove) on CD13, 14 (trigger day), 15 (we chose not to) and 16 (in the evening, after IUI). 
After your ultrasound you could ask what they'd recommend for you guys.


----------



## Smille24

Thanks for the input ladies!


----------



## coopecla

Anyone have prolonged discomfort after their trigger shot? I am now 5 days post shot and still having some nagging discomfort on the left side where my mature follicle was. Not really sharp pain


----------



## ILoveme29

@smile welcome and I wish you the best of luck with your scan, and just like Katie said they will do a wash and use the best sperm for the iui

@katie your getting close to testing time, what day do you plan to test

@coopleca yes it is normal , one iui I had pain all the way up to about 10 days post iui , a lot of bloating and constipation


----------



## Smille24

Any of you ladies who has taken clomid experience really bad acne? I broke out the last 2 days with a bunch of deep sore pimples all down my jawline. It's awful.


----------



## Hope16

smille....it's the hormones! I wasn't taking clomid but all these fertility medications have the ability to wreck havoc on us....I'm on progesterone right now and I have a huge pimple on my forehead! thank goodness my hair sorta covers it. My advice is to drink LOTS of water.


----------



## Smille24

Hope16 said:


> smille....it's the hormones! I wasn't taking clomid but all these fertility medications have the ability to wreck havoc on us....I'm on progesterone right now and I have a huge pimple on my forehead! thank goodness my hair sorta covers it. My advice is to drink LOTS of water.

Thanks. I feel like a teenager again :-(.


----------



## KatieSweet

coopecla said:


> Anyone have prolonged discomfort after their trigger shot?

Yup! Felt both my ovaries, had that heavy/full abdomen feeling too. I've heard it's totally normal. 



ILoveme29 said:


> @katie your getting close to testing time, what day do you plan to test

I was going to start testing tomorrow or Friday, but then I started spotting slightly this morning when wiping. So I don't know at the moment. AF might be coming. I have short cycles. 
I did do a cheapie today to at least see if the trigger was out of my system and that seems to be the case.



Smille24 said:


> Any of you ladies who has taken clomid experience really bad acne?

Not acne as much but I did get one of those really deep, under the skin ones, too. It's still not completely gone. :growlmad:


----------



## Smille24

KatieSweet said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies who has taken clomid experience really bad acne?
> 
> Not acne as much but I did get one of those really deep, under the skin ones, too. It's still not completely gone. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yes, those are the kind I'm experiencing. I got 5 of them in the past 2 days and they hurt! Hopefully I don't get anymore.

I'm sorry about the spotting. Fxd af doesn't show.


----------



## TTC_Monsie

Hi all u gorgeous ladies! How are all of you? I was at the gynie yesterday and had one follicle at 20 mm but Dr said I should see him tomorrow again so we can give it more time to grow...the tomorrow I'm gona get a trigger shot and then doing iui Friday morning....any news from u gals? All ovulation tests show negative so I'm sure the follicle will still be there tomorrow. I'm so worried it will be gone or something but ovulation test will pick it up if I'm gona ovulate right? So negative tests now is a good thing heheheh


----------



## ILoveme29

@TTC if you are being monitored it lets them know through blood work if you are surging. Opk will def pick it up. Any reason why they wait so long to trigger 20mm is big enough, this cycle I triggered at 20mm,17mm. Good luck to you wishing you the best


----------



## Hope16

ILoveme when do you test??!!


----------



## Hope16

I wanted to share good news with all of my IUI buddies. Third time was a charm as I finally got my BFP yesterday! I am in total shock. I was almost certain I would have to move onto IVF. I go back in tomorrow morning to see if my hcg levels double.

I am still praying you all get your bfps soon. I hope this gives you ladies some hope that your bfp is right around the corner! :dust:


----------



## Smille24

Hope16 said:


> I wanted to share good news with all of my IUI buddies. Third time was a charm as I finally got my BFP yesterday! I am in total shock. I was almost certain I would have to move onto IVF. I go back in tomorrow morning to see if my hcg levels double.
> 
> I am still praying you all get your bfps soon. I hope this gives you ladies some hope that your bfp is right around the corner! :dust:

That is wonderful!!!! Congrats!!! Fxd your numbers double.


----------



## amanda1235

Congrats!!!!! That's amazing!


----------



## KatieSweet

Congrats Hope!! :happydance:

My update is not so great. 
IUI round 1 is officially a bust. AF showed up at midnight. :nope:

Calling the clinic this afternoon to set round 2 in motion. Edited: appointment set for Monday morning!


----------



## TTC_Monsie

Hi ladies. I had an ultrasound yesterday. Follicle at 25mm. I had trigger shot yesterday and iui finished now. Quite a lot of cramps. Hubby's count was 30 million after the wash is that good? Now the two week wait. Congrats on ur bfp!!! So happy for u!!


----------



## Hope16

that's a great follicle size and sperm count!! good luck to you!


----------



## Hope16

Katie hang in there. The first IUI the doctors are getting to know you and what your hormone levels are doing. The second one will be better! It took three for me to get my bfp. I was so convinced IUI wouldn't work and I was wasting my time. But honestly, have faith and stay positive!!


----------



## Smille24

Katie- I am so sorry :hugs:.

Monsie- wow!! That's a great follie size and that count is AMAZING! FX'D for you!

Afm- cd 11 and my opks are extremely negative. I'm going tomorrow for an u/s. I'm really worried that even with clomid my body wont work. I've been getting extreme hot flashes at night. It's so hard to sleep and I'm exhausted all day. I hope tomorrow brings good news bc the worry is unbearable.


----------



## TTC_Monsie

Thanx smille and thanx hope. It's only the first iui but we are still praying...and hoping for the best. And hope u all get bfp's. Keep me updated about what's going on with u ladies? And how it's going etc please.


----------



## ILoveme29

Congratulations Hope I'm so happy for you, I'm happy to see some progress on our thread

AFM I will be testing the 22nd


----------



## Smille24

The dr said I have 1 good sized follicle that's at 19mm. I'm to do the trigger tomorrow night at 9:30 and IUI is scheduled for Tues at 9:30am. I feel so relieved that the Clomid worked and so far everything is going smoothly. I'm hopeful, but understand that it may fail. At least we have the dosage correct.


----------



## Hiker

Hi! Might I join in? I am starting on Femara and will be getting an Ovidrel shot prior to IUI. I'm a bit nervous! TTC for one year.


----------



## Smille24

Hiker said:


> Hi! Might I join in? I am starting on Femara and will be getting an Ovidrel shot prior to IUI. I'm a bit nervous! TTC for one year.

It's completely normal to feel nervous. I know I am. Best of luck to you this cycle!


----------



## KatieSweet

Hiker said:


> Hi! Might I join in? I am starting on Femara and will be getting an Ovidrel shot prior to IUI. I'm a bit nervous! TTC for one year.

Welcome :) 
Completely normal / understandable to be nervous! :hugs: 
I just took it one day at a time and did my best to try and learn about the process and what everything meant etc. 
Wishing you loads of luck this cycle!


----------



## Smille24

Hope, I see your numbers more than doubled. That is awesome news!


----------



## TTC_Monsie

Hi ladies....I'm a bit worried. Had iui done on Friday....had trigger on Thursday. I had creamy white cm now with one small blob of ewcm....can that be normal? The trigger made me ovulate on time I hope because the trigger will give a positive opk. So please some advice? Any news?


----------



## Hiker

Thanks for the welcome! I am trying to take this one day at a time. Knowing the doctor has an aggressive plan for me (only 1 month oral, then 3 month injectibles, then onto IVF) makes me think I have a long road ahead and that he doesn't want to waste time. But yes, one day at a time, keep the eyes on the prize...all that good stuff :)


----------



## ILoveme29

Hiker said:


> Hi! Might I join in? I am starting on Femara and will be getting an Ovidrel shot prior to IUI. I'm a bit nervous! TTC for one year.

Welcome, and wishing you all the best, when do you go for a scan?


----------



## ILoveme29

TTC_Monsie said:


> Hi ladies....I'm a bit worried. Had iui done on Friday....had trigger on Thursday. I had creamy white cm now with one small blob of ewcm....can that be normal? The trigger made me ovulate on time I hope because the trigger will give a positive opk. So please some advice? Any news?



I've experienced this as well, every time I use the bathroom and wipe it's a bit much of cm almost up to 2 days post shot, I was told by the nurse it is normal meaning the shot definitely worked


----------



## Hope16

ILoveme....when you got pregnant with your second IUI, did they have you on progesterone supplements?


----------



## KatieSweet

Just came back from the clinic and everything looked good during my check-up, no cysts, so round 2 (Clomid 100mg and trigger shot again) is a go. Going in for the first monitoring ultrasound next week.


----------



## Hope16

that's awesome Katie!! I hope this is your month for a bfp!


----------



## ILoveme29

Hope16 said:


> ILoveme....when you got pregnant with your second IUI, did they have you on progesterone supplements?

yes twice a day


----------



## ILoveme29

thats great Katie wishing you all the best :flower:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey guys! AF arrived tonight, so go in for a scan Wednesday and provided all goes well, start injections that day too! I'm trying to be hopeful, but it's so darn hard! Also chose a new donor as our last one was no longer available. Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Smille24

I'm so sorry amanda :hugs:


----------



## Hiker

My scan is next Monday...so Katie, you and I must be pretty close to the same timing. Good luck to you! This will be my first iui. I'm nervous but also trying to be realistic and not get my hopes up. I've been diagnosed with DOR which is sad, given the fact I'm 34. So I'm not holding out much hope for iui and just going to assume our only chance is ivf. The doctor hasn't said that outright but I'm telling myself that so I'm not too disappointed if iui doesn't work out. Thanis for including me. I appreciate the support very much!!


----------



## TTC_Monsie

Hi ladies, I need so motivation please....for some reason I don't feel to positive about this iui. It's our first iui but I'm not to positive I don't know why. I'm so sorry AF got u hunny hope u get ur bfp soon. I still have sharp pains in right ovary don't know why....any advice on that? I'm 4dpiui and I'm just very very hungry all the time and usually a week or 2 before AF comes boobs hurt. And my boobs doesn't hurt now so that's weird for me....but please a little bit of motivation will be appreciated.....please. I feel negative for some reason


----------



## ILoveme29

Amanda im sorry the with arrived

@Hiker I hope your scan goes well, will it be a baseline or to check your follicle sizes?

@TTC its crazy we are the same exact dpiui did you do two or one and what date did you do it? when will you be testing?. I know the feeling of feeling negative, I had a break down the day before yesterday trying to understand why is it so hard and why me ( or us). this is my 6th iui DH has 136mil post wash sperm and I get a nice size follies but still nothing since MC. however staying positive and trying to distract myself helps. I just pray and think on the bright side for what I do have and know in time I will be blessed just like everyone else.

as for the hunger, I get the same especially at night. I can just eat two burgers, then 2 hours later my stomach was achy and growling like I never ate. and that was just last night. but I realized it since the iui so yes very weird.


----------



## TTC_Monsie

Hi Love I did it on the 8th of January it was a Friday so I couldn't do 2 because they are closed on Saturdays. And you? Well I'll be testing on the 22nd the it's 14 dpiui but I feel to scared now already I think I'll just wait for AF. I'm really sorry to hear u struggle so much my heart goes out to all of you. We said we will only do 4 cycles of iui then it's gona be ivf. I did opk tests saterday, Sunday and Monday and they were all positive only Mondays were a negative....I still have some pain in my right ovary don't know why...it's not to die off but it's very irritating. How r u feeling? I really hope we both get bfp!!!


----------



## Hope16

ILoveme...that hunger thing is a good sign. I felt the same way. I would eat dinner and be starving an hour later. fingers crossed it means your bfp is coming!


----------



## ILoveme29

@TTC I did mine Thursday and Friday, AF is due the 22nd so I will test that morning. And im having pain only on my left side, exactly where both my follies were. I don't know what that means or why im still having pulling pains. I didn't experience this last month, so hope its a good sign. the reality is AF and O and pregnancy symptoms all seem just about the same lol. I hope our 2 weeks zoom pass. its funny how fast days up to O can be compared to the TWW


----------



## ILoveme29

Hope16 said:


> ILoveme...that hunger thing is a good sign. I felt the same way. I would eat dinner and be starving an hour later. fingers crossed it means your bfp is coming!

yayy I feel just a tad better, I thought I was going crazy, also sharp pains in my boobs. as much as I try not to symptom spot how can you avoid the obvious twinges and pains.

how are you feeling, I cant wait for you to get your scan :happydance:


----------



## Hope16

It's one week from today. I'm anxious for sure. As much as I want this week to hurry up so I can know what's going on, I am afraid to see something wrong. my DH is so positive this time around but I am having a hard time with it. I guess I don't want to get excited and then let down again.


----------



## ILoveme29

I completely understand. everyone always says stay positive, but then when your hopes are up trying to deal with it becomes so much harder. im praying for you wishing you all the best with your scan. im sure you will be fine. looking on the bright you are pregnant!! yayy!! :hugs:


----------



## TTC_Monsie

Love I'm eating constantly....when I wake up in the morning I'm starving....I ate 3 chicken fillets now and I'm still not full......I mean really....I hope we get our bfp's. I have pcos so I'm quite irregular....so AF could come on the 22nd or maybe later cos I don't have regular cycles. But Dr said I must test in two week. What's ur email love then we can test together that morning....and cry together or laugh and be happy together. My boobs aren't sore yet and it usually is sore 1.5 weeks before AF. I only had one follicle on my right and that where I have the stabbing pains.


----------



## ILoveme29

@TTC my cycle is like clockwork never ever late. so I know the 22nd it is. [email protected] fx for us


----------



## ILoveme29

so ladies I was instructed by my nurse today not to take my progesterone this cycle. the past two I did take it but still nothing. im having all the same pains as if I was on it anyway. so im hoping this makes somewhat of a better outcome until I test positive.


----------



## Smille24

IUI was today and the dr said it probably wont work. My dh's count was 2.86mil post wash. After this he recommends moving straight to ivf bc his numbers are not good enough for IUI to work. I'm trying to be positive but this has really broken my spirit.


----------



## ILoveme29

@smile im so sorry to hear that, but hopefully that 1 in a million works because that's all you need. be hopeful keeping my fx for you


----------



## Hope16

I agree...it just takes one!!


----------



## Smille24

Thank you. We were told between 5-10mil is good by the dr. Then the cpn who did the procedure said higher than 10. We dtd last night to help so I have hope it'll work.


----------



## amanda1235

Smille I'm so sorry to hear that! That still seems like a lot though!! You never know!!

And, started gonal f and levaris today, go back Monday for my next scan. I've completely lost all hope and positivity, feel like I'm just going through the motions before we go back to IVF. Sigh.


----------



## Nikkita.Jono

It was all worth the wait and pain! :D i am 17 weeks pregnant tomorrow :D xxx


----------



## ILoveme29

Nikkita.Jono said:


> It was all worth the wait and pain! :D i am 17 weeks pregnant tomorrow :D xxx

I was wondering how everything turned out for you, congrats to you wishing you all the best.


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies

I'm a mum of one thanks to iui (unexplained infertility) and now trying iui again for number 2. I actually did iui last sep but it didn't work. Hopefully more success this yr. ok if I join?


----------



## ILoveme29

@mk8 welcome, and sorry about September hopefully your next will be your lucky one. When do you plan to start or what CD are u


----------



## mk8

Thanks iloveme. I'm hoping to do iui in March. But this time at a diff clinic. I went back to my original clinic where I got my bfp but they are undergoing refurbishment so I had to do the actual iui at a sister clinic which I don't like. 

I see you take femara, is that an oral drug? Is that helping with ovulation?


----------



## ILoveme29

I'm sorry to hear that. Yes it's an oral drug similar to clomid but better due to less side effects. Do you know if you would be doing that too? What did you use last time if it worked then hopefully it will do the job again :flower:


----------



## amanda1235

So went for scan today! One follicle at 20mm and a couple others at 13-15mm. Trigger tonight and IUI Wednesday. Anyone know if there's any chance the other follicles can catch up by then?


----------



## Hope16

Amanda...the trigger shot gives all mature follicles a maturation boost. They will likely grow 2mm each day.


----------



## KatieSweet

I just got back from the clinic for my first follie scan (was supposed to go in yesterday on CD11 but my car broke down :dohh:) and there's a mature follie already, 20mm! And also a few smaller ones which I don't expect much more out of, but one of them is 12,5mm now. 
Triggering tonight at around midnight, IUI on Thursday!


----------



## ILoveme29

amanda1235 said:


> So went for scan today! One follicle at 20mm and a couple others at 13-15mm. Trigger tonight and IUI Wednesday. Anyone know if there's any chance the other follicles can catch up by then?

good numbers, and yes they sure can, good luck to you!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Katie good luck to you, that's a nice size follie


----------



## Smille24

Good luck Katie and Amanda!


----------



## mk8

Good luck Katie!!


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks guys! Katie we'll be on the same cycle pretty much!


----------



## Nikkita.Jono

Thank you :) It was a huge shock, i did a test and it was negative, i took a test on the evening before the morning i should of, so i tested too early. A week later i re tested and it was positive then i had to go and buy another! I was over the moon, it didn't seem real until i seen my baby on the screen. Best of luck to you, it took us over 4 years but finally we are there and only 23 weeks to go hopefully :D xx


----------



## mk8

How did IUI go today Amanda? Doing anything special during tww?


----------



## amanda1235

IUI went well! We're using a donor so I didn't get any info on sperm quality, but I'm assuming it was good! Nothing special during tww other than the usual stress and anxiety I'm sure.


----------



## KatieSweet

amanda1235 said:


> Thanks guys! Katie we'll be on the same cycle pretty much!




amanda1235 said:


> IUI went well! We're using a donor so I didn't get any info on sperm quality, but I'm assuming it was good! Nothing special during tww other than the usual stress and anxiety I'm sure.

TWW buddies! *fist bump* 
Glad your IUI went well Amanda! Fingers crossed! 

Had my IUI this afternoon, and for me it also went really well, not at all painful this time and I felt really relaxed! Didn't see DH's numbers this time around but I heard they were good :) 
Bit tired today but other than that everything's great! Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes!


----------



## amanda1235

Katie are you on progesterone now? I started PIO last night


----------



## KatieSweet

amanda1235 said:


> Katie are you on progesterone now? I started PIO last night

Nope. They tested my hormone levels 7DPO last round and they were satisfied with the numbers. At this point they don't see the necessity for extra hormones during the TWW.


----------



## amanda1235

Lucky you!! My clinic believes that in the "it can only help" way of thinking. Which means I will have all the "symptoms" thanks to that.


----------



## Smille24

Mine didn't test progesterone either. I have the suppositories and I hate them. I just feel yucky all day. Plus super tired.


----------



## ILoveme29

I know that when using injectables the RE recommends Progesterone for the lining

AFM tested this morning and BFN, still no sign of AF though. Looks like ill be moving to ivf for me iui is a waste I cannot deal with another TWW.


----------



## Hope16

I'm sorry for the bfn :nope: But until AF shows, you're not 100% out just yet.

I felt the exact same way about IUI. I'm not even sure if it worked for me or if hubby and I just timed it right with bedding. But I think IVF will be great for you. They will be able to take his best sperm and your best eggs and hopefully give you your dream baby!


----------



## ILoveme29

yea I know what you mean. but we bd after iui as well I was sure we had all our days covered. idk its just not working again for me.


----------



## Smille24

I'm sorry love. This tww is the worst I've had to deal with since ttc. 

Ivf is our best option, but our insurance covers nothing :-(


----------



## ILoveme29

@smile Yes im very drained and mentally exhausted. so I think I will do IVF in March im taking a month break and exercise and just get my body in order from all these meds. :shrug:


----------



## amanda1235

IVF is a good choice. It's totally not as scary as it seems also!


----------



## ILoveme29

Thank u @amanda I am nervous about it but I've made up my mind that it's what I want to do


----------



## amanda1235

I know how draining this process is, the last bfn I went into a depression, still not completely out of it. IVF success rates are triple what IUI are. Actually I'm assuming that IUI won't work for me, but we'll try it at least since IVF isn't covered snd so damn expensive. When we go back to IVF it'll also be in March, so we can do it together!


----------



## mk8

I love me- 

Sorry about the bfn, but I'm hoping the bfp will make a fashionably late appearance for you.


----------



## ILoveme29

Thank you ladies I appreciate it


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies

I was wondering whether I could seek your advice on medication.

I saw a different clinic as I'm not very happy with the one I went to for my last iui (clinic going through major refurb so I had to go to a sister branch for the actual iui and I just didn't like it there.). Anyway, the doctor asked me why I was on gonal-f on my last iui and not clomid, I told him that I tried 6 months of clomid a few years back (without iui) and it didn't work, so doc moved me on to gonal-f with iui. That worked first time so I repeated the same treatment for my second iui. Anyway, that didn't work obviously. I asked what meds I should be on. She said can try gonal-f again but given it didn't work last time maybe give menopur a go. Previous iuis also involved ovitrelle as a trigger shot then cyclogest suppositories. This new clinic suggests pregnyl for trigger and crinone gels for progesterone. What did you ladies use? Any reviews?

Also, did u do one insemination per cycle or two? My old clinic did two (on 2 consecutive days). This clinic says one insemination as no evidence to suggest two inseminations helps when using partner sperm (we can bd after iui). Also, when did u do iui after trigger? Ie how many hrs after? 

Thanks ladies.


----------



## ILoveme29

@mk8 I'm not familiar with injectables, but it all depends on how the egg quality is on diff meds it is a difference. I was put on Femara because clomid didn't give me any mature follicles. Are you being monitored? . At my RE I do back to back iui's plus TI. For ppl only doing one its 36hrs post trigger. Take Ovidrel between 7-9pm then iui the next day or 36hrs depending on how many. I was told by my RE you O between 12-36 hrs after trigger and can get pregnant up to 72 hours after trigger


----------



## KatieSweet

@mk8 - I wish I could help you re: medication, but so far I've only been on Clomid and Ovidrel.
My clinic does just the one insemination (and when we are cleared to have timed intercourse, we do that to cover as much ground as we can) and they recommend triggering 36hrs prior to IUI. 

AFM - 7DPIUI and feeling quite the anxious mess today. Can't focus on work - to the point where I have to write reminders on my hand or I'll forget - and just feel very overwhelmed / anxious today. I really hate what our hormone levels can do to us.


----------



## Hope16

mk8- I tried clomid, unmonitored, and it didn't work for me. My first IUI I did Gonal F and Ovidrel trigger and ovulation failed for me. I ended up giving myself two Ovidrel trigger shots that cycle and neither of them released my egg. My second IUI I did Gonal F and pregnyl. BIG needle (not painful at all so don't be afraid) and it definitely helped me ovulate but I didn't get pregnant that time. My third IUI I repeated the Gonal F and pregnyl and I finally got my BFP. The only thing I did different that last time was the doctor gave me a smaller needle so I could inject the pregnyl in my stomach instead of my butt. It's definitely a bigger dose than Ovidrel.

4 Days after my IUI they started me on vaginal progesterone suppositories. I was doing 200mg (1 pill) at night. The discharge from it is minimal. I don't feel too many side effects. It's a nice break from the injections (I don't think I could mentally handle daily injections in my butt). My friend took progesterone orally and she was sick as a dog 24/7 until she was told she could stop. I definitely think the suppositories are easier to handle.

GL!!


----------



## mk8

Hi hope. Congrats on your bfp!! Good to know pregnyl worked for you!


----------



## KatieSweet

POAS yesterday, 10DPIUI, CD24, 12 days post Ovidrel 250 mcg. Last IUI round I also tested 10DPIUI and it was BFN. I test to mentally prepare myself for AF coming (cycles last 26-28 days), so imagine my surprise when I saw a faint second line pop up pretty quickly. 
Thinking it could be from the trigger, I tested again today at 11DPIUI with both FMU and SMU. Still very faint but still positive... 
Will test again tomorrow.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Katie that is great news, good luck to you


----------



## Hope16

that's great Katie! hope it gets darker~


----------



## mk8

Katie I read that with a huge grin on my face! Hoping it's gets darker and darker for you!!


----------



## amanda1235

Happy for you Katie! I've been way too chicken to test, 12dpiui today, will wait till Wednesday (14dpiui) but I don't have high hopes.
Congrats though!!


----------



## KatieSweet

Thanks ladies! Today's urine was less concentrated (lighter and twice as much) so it's a bit hard to see progress, but it's still positive. The FMU does appear to be darker than yesterday's. Not a lot of difference with the SMU. 
It's still very early so I'm just really cautious. But I'm willing to admit to myself that we at least conceived this cycle, and that's a major win.


----------



## Hope16

congrats Katie!! HCG doubles every two days so give it a little extra time!


----------



## amanda1235

And so it's another bfn. :( I don't even know why I'm surprised, totally losing hope.


----------



## Hope16

I'm sorry Amanda :hugs: 

my 3rd IUI did the trick for me...and I was so sure it wouldn't work again. hang in there.


----------



## KatieSweet

Sorry about your BFN Amanda! :hugs:

I sadly had a chemical... the tests weren't getting any darker so I'm not entirely surprised. 
It was a little hard to pick up the phone this morning and call the clinic to set round 3 in motion, but I did. I'm sad and I'm letting it all out, but overall I think I'm doing OK, hanging in and feeling alright about continuing immediately. My appointment isn't until Monday, that also helps. I'll have some days to re-adjust and having DH with me all weekend and Monday will help. 
It's bittersweet because what I take away from it is that after one and a half years and with endometriosis, we made it to this point. But that's also why it sucks - finally pregnant, only to have a chemical. But I'm glad that I knew. But I will not be testing anymore, not even to confirm AF is coming, until I've reached CD29.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Amanda im so sorry to hear the news, what do you plan to do next?

@Katie oh no! im so sorry, its the saddest thing to see a bfp turn to Neg. did AF show?. I know what you mean about testing my DH doesn't want me testing early anymore so I promised not to

AFM went to see RE and we discussed trying to finance IVF, which I will do by the end of this month. if I don't get that she wants to try iui with injections starting with the lowest dosage. I explained to her I will be moving within the next month or so and don't want to risk moving and TTC not a good mix. I will however still try naturally if it happens it happens if not ill be okay. but I will still be here for updates. I have to say this months break is an actual relief, those hormones drive me crazy.


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks guys, and Katie I'm so incredibly sorry to hear that. Hugs
I'm just waiting for AF to show, could be a few days because of the PIO, then will start round 3 of IUI. Will see after that if we go back to IVF.


----------



## KatieSweet

ILoveme29 said:


> @Katie oh no! im so sorry, its the saddest thing to see a bfp turn to Neg. did AF show?.

Thanks :hugs:
Yup. Still had a BFP, and then AF just showed, full force, and slapped me in the face. *sigh*



amanda1235 said:


> Thanks guys, and Katie I'm so incredibly sorry to hear that. Hugs

Thanks Amanda :hugs:


----------



## TinyLynne

Hello ladies,

DH and I are doing our first IUI tomorrow afternoon. Tomorrow will be CD17, on CD12 we had a scan that showed a 17.5 and an 11mm follicle. Nurse did not think the 11 would catch up, but also insisted that I pay for a weekend IUI (higher price) before I left because she was so sure I'd be ovulating then. I kept telling her that I know my body, and it will be CD17, and it looks like I was right (people always think they know your body better than you do). So I hope that our little 11 caught up. We did 5mg Femara days 2-6. We could really use more than 1 mature egg as DH has a balanced translocation that will affect most embryos. We decided that the IVF route isn't for us because I just can't risk that amount of money when our chances of normal embryos are so crappy.

Nervous/excited/scared/sad/angry/a little hopeful. 

So that's how I feel today (and most days).

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ILoveme29

hello Tiny I remember you from the other forum in the TTC after loss. I know this journey can be very stressful, but im wishing you the best of luck with your iui. Im currently on a break, and I never thought I would say im feeling great on this break, just mentally and physically stress free at the moment. I will be doing iVF in either April or May depending on financial status and if not another iui with injectables.


----------



## TinyLynne

That hurt so bad. I was not expecting it. I still hurt an hour later and I bled. 

I hope this works out.


----------



## ILoveme29

@tiny I'm sorry to hear that. I've never experienced any pain or bleeding from an iui . Wish u good luck


----------



## TinyLynne

Thanks. 

She said she had to "straighten out" my cervix and used some tool to do that, and I think that was probably the excruciating part.


----------



## ILoveme29

@tiny oh ok that's normal not everyone's cervix is easy to find. Were you told to take progesterone?


----------



## ILoveme29

It's funny how me and you and our DH's are just about the same age. I'm just sorry we have to go through this hard part of TTC


----------



## amanda1235

Hey! So sorry that it hurt Tiny! None of this process is easy to begin with, so any added pain sucks that much more.

So AF arrived yesterday, so went in this morning for my scan. Low and behold they found a 13mm cyst on my right ovary. Which meant I had to have it drained, which was less than pleasant. I swear my strength just keeps getting tested throughout this whole process.


----------



## TinyLynne

So sorry about AF and the cyst Amanda. It isn't fair to have all of this extra crud added on top, like iloveme said. 

I will be starting progesterone on Saturday. 

And yes, we are all pretty close in age!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Amanda im so sorry about the cyst. I myself had one but they never drained it, it went away on its own. and yes if we are not the strongest set of individuals to go through so much. it saddens me but I know at the end we will all be successful with good faith and high hopes.


----------



## amanda1235

I love your positivity iloveme! Thanks :)


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi ladies! :flower: How are you all doing? 

A quick update on me: I'm currently 3DPIUI, having triggered with 3 good-sized follies. Tummy ache is finally subsiding and I'm relieved to finally feel up to catching up on work, housework, etc. 
Hope everyone is well! x


----------



## Hope16

sounds great Katie!! sending you lots of baby dust that this will be your bfp!! :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

Katie we're at the same point again this cycle! I'm 4dpiuu with 4 good size follies. Fx!!!!


----------



## ILoveme29

Sounds good Katie wishing you the best of luck

AFM CD 32 and no AF with a BFN, so I guess I didn't O this month as im not trying right now anyway.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Amando 4 follies thats great all the best


----------



## KatieSweet

Hope16 said:


> sounds great Katie!! sending you lots of baby dust that this will be your bfp!! :dust:

Thank you Hope! Happy to see you are almost through with the first trimester! :happydance:



amanda1235 said:


> Katie we're at the same point again this cycle! I'm 4dpiuu with 4 good size follies. Fx!!!!

WOW! 4 follies! That's amazing! Keeping my fingers crossed for you, too! Hoping we'll both have our sticky BFP's this time around! 



ILoveme29 said:


> Sounds good Katie wishing you the best of luck
> AFM CD 32 and no AF with a BFN, so I guess I didn't O this month as im not trying right now anyway.

Thank you! 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you to have your chance as soon as possible! :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Good luck Katie and Amanda. 

Iloveme- what's your plan?

So I wanted to attempt IUI number 2 this cycle. I'm cd 4, but my baseline showed my lining was too thick yesterday at 6.8mm (cd3) and today was even thicker at 9mm (cd4) so IUI cancelled and they wanted me to do a saline scan. I asked what that was for and the doc called me back and said a hysteroscopy would be better. Again I said what for? They said to take a better look and to remove polyp if there's a polyp and to do a biopsy. What the hell?!? Freaking out a little. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Mk8 in April after im done moving I may be doing IVF. I really don't want to spend anymore time with iui's , ive done 6 rounds and 3 natural rounds with clomid with no success. in the meantime im just eating healthy and maintaining my bodyweight ( although im not big at all) just want to stay fit.

sorry your iui was cancelled. ive never heard of a too thick lining. I hope your tests come back okay.


----------



## mk8

Thanks iloveme and good luck with your ivf.

What type of ivf are you going for? Icsi, IMSI, what drugs etc. I don't know anything about it tbh.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Mk8 being that DH has no issues and my only issue is PCOS I will do regular IVF cycle. im not sure what those abbreviations are for sorry lol. I believe I will be taking Gonal F as we discussed. im really not sure of the plan until the month comes.


----------



## amanda1235

I'm 14dpiui and got a BFN this morning. I'm absolutely devastated, and starting to wonder if this is ever going to work. Gotta call to make a dr's appt when they open, but I'm pretty sure it's back to IVF for us....out of pocket.


----------



## ILoveme29

Im sorry Amanda when do you plan on going to IVF, im dying to start im still on my break


----------



## amanda1235

I'm starting as soon as AF arrives, so hopefully this week.


----------



## KatieSweet

Amanda - I'm so sorry! I hope you'll be able to quickly move to IVF! Keep us posted? :hugs::hugs:

AFM - After last cycle's chemical pregnancy, to continue with IUI immediately was a big step. But I'm glad I did it, because I got a BFP again (4 days ago)! I tested with a ClearBlue digi, and it was strong, stronger than my BFP in 2014 even. It took away a lot of worry about a repeat of last cycle. So far I feel really good, not too anxious, symptoms are good, taking it one day at a time. I really hope this one sticks.


----------



## Hope16

fingers crossed Katie!!! I'm praying it sticks for you!!


----------

